# devilled kidneys on toast



## blankpig

Does anyone please know the recipe for the above used on BP tankers during the 1960`s.Sometimes nicknamed"Sh_ _ on rafts".It was made with some sort of sauce/gravy and I personally thought it was great but as they say it can be like marmite,love it or hate it.


----------



## Chris Isaac

Finely chopped onion
Worcestershire Sauce
Chilli Powder
Corn Flour

Saute all together until kidneys are cooked and sauce has thickened.
Serve on a slice of toast (fried bread is the healthy option).

Now tip into gash bucket and make something edible !


----------



## trotterdotpom

Chris Isaac said:


> Finely chopped onion
> Worcestershire Sauce
> Chilli Powder
> Corn Flour
> 
> Saute all together until kidneys are cooked and sauce has thickened.
> Serve on a slice of toast (fried bread is the healthy option).
> 
> Now tip into gash bucket and make something edible !


Philistine! (Funny though).

John T


----------



## hashcookie

kidneys on toast aka kidney kon tiki(Bounce)


----------



## NoR

blankpig said:


> Does anyone please know the recipe for the above used on BP tankers during the 1960`s.Sometimes nicknamed"Sh_ _ on rafts".It was made with some sort of sauce/gravy and I personally thought it was great but as they say it can be like marmite,love it or hate it.


The US version was s**** on a shingle.


----------



## chadburn

Known in the RN as "Crap en Croute"


----------



## slick

All,
I assume wer'e talking Lamb Frams here, loverly.

Yours aye,

slick


----------



## Satanic Mechanic

they were the work of Satan - proof if any were needed that the cooks were in league with Lucifer himself


----------



## chadburn

Sprout's were alway's considered to be the creation of the devil in the RN and have in the past been banned.


----------



## Satanic Mechanic

chadburn said:


> Sprout's were alway's considered to be the creation of the devil in the RN and have in the past been banned.


Can I assume that communal sleeping was a factor


----------



## Pat McCardle

One of my favourite meals but always had them with sausages added too.


----------



## John Rogers

I would have to starve to eat crap like that,I have eaten crap but not kidney crap. I know you have to cook the piss out of them before eating. Its like eating Carp,you first put the carp on a cutting board,clean it, then put it in the oven and cook it,when cooked throw the carp away and eat the cutting board.


----------



## Duncan112

chadburn said:


> Sprout's were alway's considered to be the creation of the devil in the RN and have in the past been banned.


http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...ating-captain-bans-Devils-vegetable-ship.html

Note the unnecessary definite article preceding HMS Bulwark!!

Seriously though sprouts that have been lightly steamed or (better) fried with sweet chestnuts and pancetta have none of the sulphurous taste or flatulatory aftermath!!


----------



## trotterdotpom

I like kidneys AND sprouts. Is there an organisation that can help me?

John T


----------



## Satanic Mechanic

trotterdotpom said:


> I like kidneys AND sprouts. Is there an organisation that can help me?
> 
> John T


yes - Dignitas(Bounce)


----------



## trotterdotpom

Satanic Mechanic said:


> yes - Dignitas(Bounce)


Mmmm, chocolate coated sprouts and kidneys with holes in them - sounds good!

John T


----------



## Varley

Love sprouts but kideli only in snake and pygmy pud.


----------



## kevjacko

Pat McCardle said:


> One of my favourite meals but always had them with sausages added too.


Wasn't that Kidney Tobago Pat?


----------



## kevjacko

Can we lay offa the humble kidney bashing gents. It's only a bit of offal and the various organs are an aquired taste to anyone, don't think I know a single person who enjoys the whole offal experience. Theres always one you can't eat. Now come on who's for a nice piece of creamed Tripe, uuuugh.


----------



## Ray Mac

kevjacko said:


> Can we lay offa the humble kidney bashing gents. It's only a bit of offal and the various organs are an aquired taste to anyone, don't think I know a single person who enjoys the whole offal experience. Theres always one you can't eat. Now come on who's for a nice piece of creamed Tripe, uuuugh.


Fried Tripe in batter(Scribe)yum(Scribe)


----------



## Derek Roger

Tripe yes ! and sweetbreads too . Just waiting for the invitation .
The sh1te on a shingle you can keep ; edible but not preferred .


----------



## kevjacko

Burned Toast said:


> Fried Tripe in batter(Scribe)yum(Scribe)


Pickled, on the bar, in the local, Sunday afternoons. Well it used to be along with sliced onions, cheese, biscuits & roast spuds.


----------



## Ray Mac

kevjacko said:


> Pickled, on the bar, in the local, Sunday afternoons. Well it used to be along with sliced onions, cheese, biscuits & roast spuds.


Aye Kevin and only a few years ago, with black pudding as well.(Pint)


----------



## kevjacko

Burned Toast said:


> Aye Kevin and only a few years ago, with black pudding as well.(Pint)


I remember staggering home after one Sunday sesh before I got married and me Ma givin it the old Dinners in the Dog routine, "Dosshhnt matter, I slurred, Had me Dinna off the bar"

Happy days


----------



## joebuckham

kevjacko said:


> Can we lay offa the humble kidney bashing gents. It's only a bit of offal and the various organs are an aquired taste to anyone, don't think I know a single person who enjoys the whole offal experience. Theres always one you can't eat. Now come on who's for a *nice piece of creamed Tripe*, uuuugh.


bring it on !!!!!!!!


----------



## chadburn

You can eat just about anything if you cover it with Tabasco Sauce even Haggis!!


----------



## Ray Mac

kevjacko said:


> I remember staggering home after one Sunday sesh before I got married and me Ma givin it the old Dinners in the Dog routine, "Dosshhnt matter, I slurred, Had me Dinna off the bar"
> 
> Happy days


Happy Day's indeed Kevin, and will never be repeated again but never mind at least we have had a good time.(Pint)(Pint)(Sad)

Ray


----------



## 8575

Devilled kidneys and devilled heart on one ship I sailed on consisted of very thin slices of said offal covered in hot piccalilli. Different but edible all the same.

Now sauted kidneys were a favourite of mine - tender kidneys, rich gravy with large chunks of onion in it and all all served on a slice of cholesterol surprise (fried bread) - yummy.


----------



## Pat McCardle

Devilled Kidneys...A teetotaller having these would be 'Going on the piss'!!


----------



## Leratty

There is a great little restaurant here that serves all types of offal. We go there about once a week I always order kidneys medium rare with green pepper gravy, just delicious. Cost 16 euros. We had many years of not being able to have them in Asia so really enjoy them. When cooking slice de vein wash, then quickly cook in butter in fry pan turning once add a little garlic too if you like. Having made up the sauce with Lea & Perins, add parsley & ground pepper. Takes maybe ten minutes at most, serve on toast if you like or with a vegetable, I like fresh green beans.


----------



## Wee John

The wee barra found SN devilled kidneys on a cookery site, I am getting them tonight for dinner. God help me!!


----------



## Fred Field

Nobody has mentioned 'brains on toast', I wonder why?
Properly cooked they are delicious!


----------



## ben27

hi fred field,today,04:00.re:devilled kidneys. I agree the brains are much better enjoy your breakfast.ben27


----------



## Cisco

Brains, bacon and baked beans..... breakfast of champions!

Tripe? Back in my last day job the company wouldn't supply it so once week I would buy a few kilos at a local butchers out of the petty cash... 

Of a crew of 17 Barry the cook, myself and usually 2 or 3 others would eat it...

yummo!

Good tucker in heavy weather for them as suffered from mal de mer... easy down easy up with none of the acidic afterburn of some foods....


----------

